# New Maltese owner: Training & Behavior



## Cookie2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

We've recently "adopted" a 2-month old Maltese pup and its her 5th day at home with us.. On her first night, I made her sleep beside me but the next day, we started "crate training" her.. Not really using a crate though but a cage where there's enough space for her to move around and play with her toys.. This is our first time to take care of a small dog (we have a Golden Retriever) and we're still trying to get used to it. B) Our golden ret never really had separation anxiety and she never cried inside her cage when she was still a pup. I just wanna know, does the separation anxiety go away eventually and how many days/weeks does it usually take before they get used to sleeping alone at night in their cage? I haven't been getting much sleep ever since we got her because she cries the entire night and I just feel so bad and tempted to take her out.. :smilie_tischkante: But I read not to give in to the cries or it will only prolong the training process..  

I guess I just wanna know if this behavior (all the crying and the separation anxiety) is "normal" and if you have any tips for me.. Thank you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is very young to be away from her mom so crying would be a norm at this stage. Did you try all the usual stuff, like a ticking clock (I think in the US there are some bears that simulate heart beat---that would be great). I always feel bad when they leave the mom that early. Put the crate near your bed so she can hear you breathe & you can reach out to her when she cries. You will also have to socialize her since the mom & siblings usually do that. 
Remember to not let her outside until she has all her shots though. 
I got Lisi at 5 months and she was a bear to train to sleep alone----but then she is pretty independent about almost everything!:HistericalSmiley:
Can you post some pix?:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Reputable breeders do not place Maltese puppies until they are about 3 months old, so I am afraid your pup may not have had the best start. Since your breeder did not follow these important ethical standards it makes me wonder what other elements they might have missed in those first few weeks or even in the choices of what dogs they might have bred (i.e. they might not have looked closely at the temperament of the parents). 

In any case, I would be careful about comparing your little one to your golden. Maltese were not bred as working dogs, they were bred as companions and they do very much respond to our closeness. 

Not everyone does this, but I keep my dogs in my bedroom and when they are puppies they are kept close enough to see and hear and touch. With several of my dogs, I kept them in either a crate on a bedside table or in a lined sherpa bag until they were crate trained. 

Good luck with your new baby. I hope she gives you a lot of joy in the future and a good nights sleep soon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also keep the dogs right next to my bed in a crate at night. The first couple of nights I start with my fingers in the cage to help comfort them. I ignore whining and if the pup is young enough, set my alarm to take them out a time or 2 at night.


----------



## Cookie2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Reputable breeders do not place Maltese puppies until they are about 3 months old, so I am afraid your pup may not have had the best start. Since your breeder did not follow these important ethical standards it makes me wonder what other elements they might have missed in those first few weeks or even in the choices of what dogs they might have bred (i.e. they might not have looked closely at the temperament of the parents).


They actually had to give away their dogs/ puppies because they are leaving the country soon and wont be able to take all their dogs with them.  We could only accomodate one pup because we already have 8 dogs at home (they are all trained to stay outdoors though). Anyway, this Maltese pup is such a sweetheart and yes, she does bring so much joy to our family.  I just thought I could get more tips from people (like you) who already know all the characteristics of a Maltese so that I'll know how to treat her right.. 

I guess I'll have to sleep beside her cage until the day comes when she's used to it and won't cry so much anymore when left alone.. 

Thanks so much for the input!!


----------



## Cookie2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

jmm said:


> I also keep the dogs right next to my bed in a crate at night. The first couple of nights I start with my fingers in the cage to help comfort them. I ignore whining and if the pup is young enough, set my alarm to take them out a time or 2 at night.


Do they sleep right next to your bed EVERY night or are there some nights when they don't? And when they don't, do they every cry or are they okay with being left alone?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My 2 sleep right next to my side of the bed in a port-a-crib w/a mosquito net on top every night. It took some time to get the little girl able to stay away from my face to sleep, but she if fine now at a year old. I tried everything believe me. I am sure you baby misses it's mom & siblings. She really is just a baby---treat her like one. Sleep in your own bed & have her in her crate beside you on the bed or the floor next to you, or a nearby table at first. It will get better as she matures.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I start them next to the bed. One they're comfortable you can slowly move them out of the room if you desire. All of my dogs sleep in our room at night.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Bailey came home at 12 weeks and slept right next to my bed in a softsided pen from the start. After the first night, he slept through the night. 

At 15 months he is still in his pen (which we now call his "man cave". LOL!) I have two older Siamese cats who sleep with me so we have kept my bed a Bailey free zone. I keep the pen right up next to my bed so he can see me. Even at over a year, Bailey still jumps up to make sure I am there before he goes to sleep. I usually hang my hand over into his pen until he falls asleep.

At only eight weeks old you are going to have to be very patient to try to overcome the issues your puppy will have to deal with since she was taken from her mom and littermates a month too soon. She is still very much a baby.


----------

